# Are Torts/Turtles That Hard To Deal With?



## Gillian M (Jan 27, 2016)

"Turtles have always been popular as pets, although their popularity has probably diminished from the days when baby aquatic turtles were very widely available. Many owners have discovered the hard way that turtles are not easy, low maintenance pets. They are hard to deal with and only run for food."

I came across a site on the net on torts/turtles.  They do not seem to be that popular  and they are "a lifetime commitment," I read. There was almost nothing positive on these cute little creatures, I regret to say.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 28, 2016)

I think this is mostly to combat the problem with RES we have in North America (and likely elsewhere). They used to be - and still are to a lesser extent - sold casually with people expecting them to live in fishbowls. They require a heck of a lot more space and - if being housed indoors - a lot more costly equipment than most people realized. They are a lifetime commitment but a lot of owners weren't prepared and dump them into shelters or natural water ways when they grew too big (or when they realized you have to keep their water well cleaned else they stink). We have an over abundance of abandoned sliders in rescues and now a feral population thriving in water ways far from their native range (out competing our native turtles).

People should know what they're getting into with any pet. I don't think it's bad to be realistic. Turtles really aren't for everyone.


----------



## ColleenT (Feb 17, 2016)

The other day i was explaining to someone how much room Turtles need and they were shocked. So i suppose not many people realize that Turtles are a bigger commitment bc not everyone can give up much room inside their home or outside their home to make Their turtle enclosures.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 18, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> The other day i was explaining to someone how much room Turtles need and they were shocked. So i suppose not many people realize that Turtles are a bigger commitment bc not everyone can give up much room inside their home or outside their home to make Their turtle enclosures.


True. Despite the fact these cute animals are "tiny" they do need space and a real lot of space, as they are used to live in the wild where they roam around freely, without boundaries/borders.


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 18, 2016)

if you're not cut out for it or your heart truly isn't into it it can be hard work yes. 

but if you know what your in for and get everything ready and keep up on everything then it's a breeze. I got a tortoise specifically because they're a life long commitment if i ever have to move he's coming. where as some places won't allow dogs i've never had a place turn me down because of him......if they did id probably hide him. lol i know it's bad to say but yeah


----------



## Sara G. (Feb 18, 2016)

Ugh, I've heard of so many people complaining that their RES WERENT "quarter turtles" like they were originally told. There's a pic floating around online of a baby RES in one of those weird beach scene plastic containers, and then the same RES full grown completely unable to stay in it. They're definitely not a pet I recommend to people who want a turtle just because they think turtles are cool.
They require work for sure, and a heck of a lot of space, but I wouldn't trade my babies for anything in the world.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 18, 2016)

RES are so invasive, that they are illegal to keep in Oregon and are euthanized by TDFG. They are very aggressive and have taken over the territory belonging to the very shy Western Pond turtle and the Western Painted. Putting them on the threatened list , I think.
Let's close our eyes and imagine that we have just gotten our first 1 month old Sulcata, husband makes a nice tort table with a humid hide, a $50 100 watt MVB, $40 for the thermometer/humidity gauge. Money for food and substrate and knicknacks. Then the baby stops eating and you find us and we all give our suggestions, but he'd been hatched dry so it died. Or it got too hot and died, or too cold and died, or lost on the floor, or died from not being soaked enough.
My point is that I do believe that hatchling Sulcata need an experienced keeper, not a newbie. And I mean no disrespect. I think a newbie getting a 20 pounder would be a lot easier to raise than a hatchling. I am fostering 2 young Sulcata right now, and lordy, I had forgotten how much work and worry they are, I think the smallest one has Bob's spirit, man, she's bad! Too bad I won't get to see her as an adult. Her face is very feminine and she's really pretty and rather reddish.
To stick with the subject, my opinion is yes, until your animals are set up perfectly and not babies anymore they are a hassle to keep, and expensive. But having babies is, fun, and cute, I worry too much and now Tom has made me obsessed, with this humid hide stuff."OMG humidity has fallen to 75% Pour in water hurry hurry"....
look at this color...


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 18, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Tom has made me obsessed, with this humid hide stuff."OMG humidity has fallen to 75% Pour in water hurry hurry"....




i know this obsession all to well to maggie. that is a very nice sully tho


----------



## sibi (Feb 18, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> if you're not cut out for it or your heart truly isn't into it it can be hard work yes.
> 
> but if you know what your in for and get everything ready and keep up on everything then it's a breeze. I got a tortoise specifically because they're a life long commitment if i ever have to move he's coming. where as some places won't allow dogs i've never had a place turn me down because of him......if they did id probably hide him. lol i know it's bad to say but yeah


I've done that  When I was asked by my insurance agent if I had any animals, I said, "No, only turtles, do they count?" And they've always answered," No, I guess not."


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 18, 2016)

sibi said:


> I've done that  When I was asked by my insurance agent if I had any animals, I said, "No, only turtles, do they count?" And they've always answered," No, I guess not."



for me it's just my tort comes in contact with absolutely nothing in my house not the floor or the walls etc doesn't even touch the sink he's got a soaking tub. one place i was looking at before this tried charging me 150 dollar deposit for him as if he was a dog


----------



## sibi (Feb 18, 2016)

My turtle, btw, is a Revees turtle. She's 30 years old now, and she's not eating like she use to. But she's an old lady now, and I offer her the best foods money can buy.Someone mentioned that when you know what you're doing, it's a breeze. I'd add to that, it's also very expensive to keep them clean and healthy. I personally feel that people who think turtles are cute should get one IF they really want one. BUT, they should have the presents of mind to seek information about the turtle they get. I believe that many people will try to keep their turtles happy and healthy, and if they can't, they'll give it away to someone who'll take on that responsibility. People who throw turtles into ponds and upset the delicate balance of the ecosystem w/o any thought or remorse are selfish and criminal! People like that shouldn't have animals or reptiles at all bc they are irresponsible and reckless.
The original question about whether torts/turtles are easy to care for or real work, I say, even if you know what you're doing, it's hard work because it's something you have to do everyday!! You can't take a vacation whenever you want. You can't say, "Okay, I need a break from this." Unless you've trained someone to care for your torts, none of us can just take a day or two off. This is a lifetime of responsibility, not unlike taking care of a human baby. Only the baby never gets weaned off from total dependency! If a person can't dedicate this kind of care for an animal, they shouldn't own one, period!


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2016)

Its better for the animals if people either have a realistic expectation of what it takes to care for them, or if they think its harder tan it really easy.

It can end badly if they think its easier than it really is. Or cheaper.

I don't find them hard to care for at all, but that is a relative thing...


----------



## sibi (Feb 18, 2016)

T


naturalman91 said:


> for me it's just my tort comes in contact with absolutely nothing in my house not the floor or the walls etc doesn't even touch the sink he's got a soaking tub. one place i was looking at before this tried charging me 150 dollar deposit for him as if he was a dog



That's ridiculous! I bet they don't even have written rules and fees for turtles. They just looked at the animal list of fees and tried passing it on to you. I'd ask them to see written proof of their charge for turtles. Don't you just hate greed!?!


----------



## DPtortiose (Feb 18, 2016)

Well to be honest, with proper research and preparation some turtle and tortoise species make for better captives then most 'pets'. The amount of spaces a tortoise needs isn't that different from what a rabbit would need. But most rabbits are kept in ridiculous small pens that borders on (or is) animal cruelty. I keep ectothermic animals who spend most the day lounging in bigger enclosures then the average rabbit, who really needs room to move. Yet reptiles would be somehow 'less suitable' and 'prone to maltreatment' then pets.

Not to mention that some sites warn against dangerous diseases like salmonella. When proper hygienic rules are maintained this isn't much of an issue. Not to mention members of the salmonella genus are found in most animals and people can come in contact with salmonella through loads of different ways. The risks from diseases we can catch from reptiles is incredible short compared to the list of transmittable diseases we can catch pets like cats and dogs,

Not to mention to enormous amount of damage cats and dogs do to native wildlife. People often point to red ear sliders in my country as an 'exotic plague' that is solely their through the irresponsible exotic pet trade. While it's very troublesome these animals are released into the wild, it absolute pales compared to the damage cats do to the native wildlife. Not only do wild cats readily reproduce in most habitats that they are introduced to, most cat owners let their cat roam free. The damage an large population of medium predators that isn't restricted by the availability of food is significant: http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal/v4/n1/full/ncomms2380.html

I completely agree that tortoises and turtles aren't for everyone. But neither are cats, dogs and rabbits. I agree with everything that's been said before, but I don’t think the problem is that people have the wrong expectancy of turtles/tortoises. They generally have a wrong expectancy of most pets. The problem tortoise and turtles can cause are very small compared to the problems ‘normal’ pets can cause. So warn people what they are getting in too, but put it in perspective.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 18, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> RES are so invasive, that they are illegal to keep in Oregon and are euthanized by TDFG. They are very aggressive and have taken over the territory belonging to the very shy Western Pond turtle and the Western Painted. Putting them on the threatened list , I think.
> Let's close our eyes and imagine that we have just gotten our first 1 month old Sulcata, husband makes a nice tort table with a humid hide, a $50 100 watt MVB, $40 for the thermometer/humidity gauge. Money for food and substrate and knicknacks. Then the baby stops eating and you find us and we all give our suggestions, but he'd been hatched dry so it died. Or it got too hot and died, or too cold and died, or lost on the floor, or died from not being soaked enough.
> My point is that I do believe that hatchling Sulcata need an experienced keeper, not a newbie. And I mean no disrespect. I think a newbie getting a 20 pounder would be a lot easier to raise than a hatchling. I am fostering 2 young Sulcata right now, and lordy, I had forgotten how much work and worry they are, I think the smallest one has Bob's spirit, man, she's bad! Too bad I won't get to see her as an adult. Her face is very feminine and she's really pretty and rather reddish.
> To stick with the subject, my opinion is yes, until your animals are set up perfectly and not babies anymore they are a hassle to keep, and expensive. But having babies is, fun, and cute, I worry too much and now Tom has made me obsessed, with this humid hide stuff."OMG humidity has fallen to 75% Pour in water hurry hurry"....
> look at this color...


A gorgeous little tort! GOD bless. 

I love  OLI (my Greek tort) who has become a spoiled brat. But at the same time, I will admit; I think that torts are not at all easy to deal with. One cannot train them to do/not to do certain things, unlike dogs and cats.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 19, 2016)

Sometimes getting everything "just right" for your tortoises or turtle can seem overwhelming. Especially if you have already spent a lot of time and money purchasing and doing things that now you must get rid of! Then there is the illness thing. Heaven forbid you have a tortoise illness and don't have the right vet or enough money to deal with it. That can be very upsetting.
However, if you stick with it and work at it, it becomes an easy and even relaxing thing.
At least that's my take on it at this moment.


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 19, 2016)

I think it is very important people know what they are taking on when they have any pet so they can decide if they are prepared to make the commitment to care for them properly and that includes making sure they can afford to put money aside for any vets bills etc. It is so sad to read posts from people here who say their tort is ill but they cannot afford the vets fees when there torts become ill. 
I had no idea what I was taking on when I took Lola in, but fortunately I am able to afford all that he needs. If there ever comes a time when I feel I cannot do my best for him anymore, then I will have no hesitation in finding a better home for him even though it would break my heart. I hope that day doesn't come for a long time - but it will - as hopefully Lola will outlive me!


----------

